# Visual Editor



## algorismi (30. Jul 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe bis jetzt meine GUI's immer per Hand selbst geschrieben,
nun habe ich mir mal gedacht, den Visual Editor für Eclipse zu benutzen.

Deshalb wollte ich mal wissen, ist es gut einsetzbar und absturzsicher bzw. kann man den Visual Editor auch vernünftig in professionelle Projekte einsetzen?


Gruß
Algorismi


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Jul 2010)

algorismi hat gesagt.:


> ist es gut einsetzbar und absturzsicher bzw. kann man den Visual Editor auch vernünftig in professionelle Projekte einsetzen?



Wenn du den meinst den ich meine und ich weis nicht mehr welchen ich meine, dann: Nein. Denn den ich in Eclipse genutzt hatte, wird glaub auch garnicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Ich würde eher zum Netbeans-editor raten. Der läuft Stabil, macht was er soll und erlaubt direktes Eingreifen in den Code (auch von der Designer-Ansicht aus)


----------



## algorismi (30. Jul 2010)

Hi Tomate_Salat,

habe mir eben Netbeans angeschaut und den integrierten GUI Editor.
Also der erzeugt schon einen etwas komischen code und ohne weiteres kann man in den generierten Code nicht eingreifen.
Die Abschnitte sind irgendwie gesperrt, gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Sperrung aufzuheben?
Damit man auch selbst in den Code rumspielen kann?


Gruß
Waheed


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Jul 2010)

in den meisten fällen kannst du auf den Button [...] im Eigenschaften-fenster klicken und dort dann im Dropdown: eigener code auswählen.

Dadurch kannst du auch Parameter bestimmen etc. Das schöne: der nimmt auch eigene Beans.

naja, viel mehr kann ich derzeit auch nicht sagen, weil cih mein GUI's mitlerweile ohne Editor baue und der letzte Einstz vom Netbeans GUI Editor mitlerweile einige Monate in der Vergangenheit liegen. 
(Aber ich gebe zu, ich hatte das mit dem "in den code eingreifen" fälschlicherweise ein bisschen anderster in Erinnerung :-/)

Und zum Code: man erkennt eigentl. immer, wenn es ein Editor produziert hat


----------



## algorismi (30. Jul 2010)

hmm....also dann ist es doch besser, wenn ich meine GUI's weiterhin selbst code, also ohne einen GUI editor......


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Jul 2010)

Du kannst den schon nehmen. Wenn man sich einarbeitet kann mit dem relativ viel machen. Aber du wirst niemals die Freiheit genießen, wie wenn du selber codest.


----------



## tuxedo (30. Jul 2010)

Also ich hatte weder mit dem VE in Eclipse, noch mit dem Editor in NB irgendwelche Probleme die meine "Freiheit" in der Entwicklung eingeschränkt hätte.

Finde ehrlich gesagt den VE produzierten Code noch angenehmer als den von NB. Von der benutzung her, finde ich allerdings NB besser.

Wirklich große, umfangreiche UIs/Eingabemasken würde ich nicht von Hand basteln wollen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Jul 2010)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hatte weder mit dem VE in Eclipse, noch mit dem Editor in NB irgendwelche Probleme die meine "Freiheit" in der Entwicklung eingeschränkt hätte.



ich sagte nicht Eingeschränkt ;-)



> Wirklich große, umfangreiche UIs/Eingabemasken würde ich nicht von Hand basteln wollen.



will glaub ich keiner^^ und bei mir hielt sich das glücklicherweise gut in grenzen^^.


----------

